# Other > Fun and games >  DWD Christmas Panto!

## Suzi

He's behind you! Boo! Hiss! 

So I thought I'd find out which starring role you'd like  :O:  We're combining all the best pantos, so pick your role and we'll make it up as we go along!  :):

----------


## S deleted

I'll let you choose for me

----------


## Jaquaia

I think I'd make a good tavern wench  :O:

----------


## magie06

I'd like to be the witty fairy godmother.  Full of sparkle and witty one liners. That's what I want to be.

----------


## Paula

I have to be Cinderella - glass shoes fgs!

----------

S deleted (16-12-16)

----------


## OldMike

Prince Charming of course.  :(rofl):

----------

S deleted (17-12-16)

----------


## Jarre

I'd probably be Buttons lol

----------

S deleted (17-12-16)

----------


## Suzi

> I'll let you choose for me


 I think you'd have to be the characters who lead the panto audience in their singing! They make everyone smile! So you'll have to write the song!  :):

----------


## S deleted

Huh? Surely rose is the song writer

----------


## Suzi

I thought Rose could compose the duets between Cinders and her man and the fairy godmother needs her own music as well as the overture in the beginning! There's loads of music  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Can I just be in charge of sound and lighting? Or a member of the audience? A theatre critic?

----------


## Suzi

Aww... Course you can, you can be anything you want to be...

----------


## magie06

Who's doing the script|?

----------


## rose

I see I've been put down to do the music! If I was any character I'd be sleeping beauty  :O:

----------


## Flo

I can sell ice creams and lollies on sticks! :8):

----------


## Suzi

You can be sleeping beauty if you like, no one is pressured into anything!  :):

----------


## purplefan

Can i be Rumplestiltskin?

----------


## Arty

I would like to be the princess out of Aladdin, I love the look of Indian princesses. Who would play the genie? 3 wishes are always handy :(nod):

----------


## Pen

I will be the wicked witch.... It suits my dark side!

----------


## purplefan

Booooo Hisssssss! BOOOOOOO!

----------


## magie06

She's behind you!!  :(rofl):

----------


## Pen

HA HA HA....  :(devil):

----------


## Tawny

Who's going to be the back end of Daisy the cow?  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Is that you volunteering?  :O:

----------


## Tawny

No, cheeky...
 I'm the front end... Suffering a bit of wind at the moment, too.. Ha, HA!!

----------


## Paula

> No, cheeky...
>  I'm the front end... Suffering a bit of wind at the moment, too.. Ha, HA!!


Then surely the back end is more appropriate  :(giggle): ?

----------


## purplefan

:(rofl): 


> No, cheeky...
>  I'm the front end... Suffering a bit of wind at the moment, too.. Ha, HA!!

----------


## Flo

> 


In which case I'll sit in the Gods spraying Air Wick! :(rofl):

----------

